

Painless Merge Conflict Resolution in Git - aeontech
http://blog.wuwon.id.au/2010/09/painless-merge-conflict-resolution-in.html

======
aeontech
I spent an hour this morning trying to find this link again, because I was
convinced I read it on HN yesterday. Turns out I didn't read it on HN, so here
it is.

I found this approach very useful when I had to do a couple KLOC merge last
night.

~~~
peterbotond
git rerere --help

once you resolve a conflict git will remember, and do it for you. :-)

~~~
aeontech
I know about rerere, this is about taking the guesswork out of that initial
resolution and making it more logical, especially when merging someone else's
code.

